# Spaying anyone?



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

My little one has her appointment for her surgery in a few days, however as a mommy i am quite terrified. Have you guys had your dog spayed? and if so? is it safe for havanese as a breed? 
I am concerned that i am submitting her to an unneeded intervention of this sort. I would greatly appreciate your comments not to mention they would help in calming my mind that she will come back from the vets.

Thank you,
:ear:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, be brave mama!
Yes, spaying IS perfectly safe and very important in maintaining the integrity and health of our beloved breed!!
We all worry about our babies when they go in to be spayed, it is normal!!
How old is your baby? Tillie was spayed at 8 months old and although her 1st couple days were tough, she recovered just fine! Get some baby onesies to put on her instead of the 'cone of shame' it is MUCH more comfortable for them!! and you can just unsnap it when they need to go potty!
hang in there and keep us posted!!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Just don't be afraid to medicate her or to ask for extra sedatives/pain medications if you need them. I bet you find she's ready to play before she should be playing!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We had Tessa spayed about 7 weeks ago and by the next day she was back to her old self. Trying to keep her from playing with Cooper was basically impossible. The onesie idea is the best. No stupid cone and she looked so darn cute I didn't want to take if off.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys thank you for your support. 
I am actually a very anxious person so this spaying business has kept me awake during the night and i swear i already have baggies under my eyes. I love my baby to bits, even when they were taking blood and she cried with the needle i saw everything blurry... nearly fainted!!!
Uli was meant to be a show dog but major family events pretty much changed all our plans reason why she is already 2 yrs old and i decided it is better to make sure she gets spayed. My concern are pretty much that something happens and the like also how she will react after the surgery. I am taking days off to be with her for the first days not to mention i am stocking up on fruits and other goodies to make her, her favourite treats... i guess it is okay to spoil her within good limits. 
So what are this "onesies"? I ordered this collar that looks pretty much like the one we get when we get whiplash injuries. The "cones of shame" i think would make her feel odd, and wouldn't be able to drink water as easily.

So how long does it take for a recovery? and when can i leave her alone without the collar? when do stitches come off?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

What we mean by a onesie, are the little one-piece outfits you put on infants (human babies ), with the snaps between the legs -- that keeps the puppy from chewing or scratching the stitches. I think that is a great idea -- wish I had had it when we did Libby!

If you go with a cone or collar, what we found was that, if we were around, we could pretty much keep her from chewing without using the collar. But, if we were busy, or out of the room, we would have to put the collar on. She hated it!

In our case (of course, Libby was younger), Libby was up and ready to play (even though she was still in pain) on the next day. The vet was not happy about that and, when she had a reaction to the sutures, she had to be sedated--at home--for two more days. I am not a big fan of pain medication/sedation, so this was hard for me, but it really did make it possible for her to heal. She was just so full of puppi-ness. Again, since you are dealing with an older one, you might not have that problem. 

Careful about feeding with pain meds, or you'll be cleaning up spit up.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

DonnaC said:


> Careful about feeding with pain meds, or you'll be cleaning up spit up.


Whaaaaa...!!!!:jaw: What would be good to feed her when on those meds??? and will she go poop a few hours after surgery?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Just follow the vet's advice. My memory is we were allowed to feed Libby dinner, and she did fine. When she went back on the sedation, she didn't have much of an appetite. I think one of the side effects of the pain medication is possible constipation, but Libby never had a problem. It really will be OK and, once it's over, you'll be surprised at how not as awful as you thought it would be it was.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh boy.... in just a few hours we will be going to the vets. It has been a month since i made the appointment and it is finally the day. Please keep Uli in your prayers that all goes well and we are reunited after the surgery and that of course Uli heals fast and be happy..... 
Will let you know how it went as soon as we are back


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

well just to ease your fears... Coach was neutered today, but a more difficult surgery than a spay because one of his testicles had not dropped. So they had to go digging, could be anywhere from where they start, where ovaries are on a female, down to the muscle in the groin. Not fun and pretty invasive. He made it out and did fine. I'll pick him up tomorrow. I hope he's not in too much pain, It's hard, but has to be done. I'm going to try the onesie route myself.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Laura, as a matter of fact you did ease my fears quiet a bit. I was more relaxed when i got to the vets. Uli is now home and despite a little bit of discomfort she is sleeping with no problems. And luckly her incision is small and hidden, so the stitches will get absorbed. I feel odd though that her little uterus is gone and she will never have puppies. oh well... she is better of this way. Thank you for your support guys, will let you know how she is this weekend.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

So today is the end of day 4, going on 5. I am a bit worried cause, though i am happy she is her old self, she has made a run twice today. She just gets momentum to jump on the bed or the couch... i can't really stop her midway otherwise we crash, you guys think she could already be injured? she looks fine but it does worry me a bit.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

How many days did your Vet say you should keep her from exerting herself? You may want to keep her from running and jumping for that long at a minimum. 

Maybe you could attach her to you with a leash so you can control her movements.


----------



## Fluffball (Jul 21, 2011)

The vet said that at least 7 days. After those then just give it another 3 so she can start playing with other dogs again. Uli is a little rough when playing so i guess it is a few more days so she can be all over her friends.
About sutures, it will take up to 3 months for them to disintegrate. Wish they used those on people, it seems so much more convenient.


----------

